# Titan Quest: IT - Traum Meisterschaft



## Solon25 (21. Februar 2008)

Huhu ^^

Ich komm mit der Meisterschaft irgendwie nicht klar. Es liegt daran, das man bei allen anderen Meisterschaften Stärke+Geschicklichkeit oder Intelligenz+Geschicklichkeit skillt und diese Attribute auch im Skillbaum der Meisterschaft leicht mitgeskillt werden.

Bei Traum ist es aber Stärke+Intelligenz. Das ist mir zu hoch, da ich für Stäbe ja Intelligenz+Geschick bzw. bei Schwertern Stärke+Geschick brauche, durch die Meisterschaft aber ja Stärke+Int. mitgeskillt wird   

Wie soll man bitte Traum so spielen? Habe es bisher so gemacht das ich mit einem schönen blauen Kurzschwert+Psi-Berührung auf die Gegner eindresche, aber durch die Attribute der Meisterschaft bissl mit Stärke oder Geschick hinterher hänge.

Nebenfrage: Ist schwarze Farbe etwa ein Unique Item?  Hatte sie bisher auf Episch nur ein einziges mal beim Tiermenschen Händler am Parnass. Bin oft dahin und schaue auch bei allen anderen Händlern, leider blieb es bei dem einem mal wo der Händler sie hatte


----------



## Goddess (21. Februar 2008)

Es ist eigentlich ganz einfach, die Dream-Mastery erlaubt dir zu wählen. Wenn du eine Caster spielst, dann wirst du INT skillen, bei einer Melee Class dann natürlich STR. Auch der Skill-Tree spiegelt das gut wieder, wenn du Dream und Warfare wählst, würdest du zum Beispiel in der Dream-Mastery Phantom-Strike skillen. Wenn du eher einen Caster spielst, wie du es ja tust, dann sind Skills wie Nightmare, Psyonic Touch oder Trance of Waith die richtige Wahl.

Zu deiner zweiten Frage, der schwarzen Farbe, das ist tatsächlich ein Unique Item das es nur da gibt.


----------



## Doumer (22. Februar 2008)

also ich hab als templer (defensiv+traum) gespielt und bin damit super zurecht gekommen...sone aura aktiviert und dann mit phantom strike ordentlich flächenschaden gemacht...hatte es auf allen schwierigkeitsgraden durch und muss sagen dass ich die kombination am liebsten gespielt habe


----------



## Solon25 (22. Februar 2008)

Naja, die Sache ist, ich habe eine Rüstung gefunden (blau) die Stärke braucht und +2 auf Dornenhecke mit sich bringt. Deshalb Traum/Natur genommen. Nur skillt der Naturbaum Int+Geschick. Werd den mal so weiter spielen. Macht ja ansonsten Fun mit der Psi-Berührung.

Dachte eher es ist ein Scherz das ich mal frage ob schwarz ein Unique ist, und dann ist es tatsächlich so


----------

